# High-End-Gamer-PC Passt die Hardware zusammen ?



## Marcelinho009 (15. August 2010)

Hallo zusammen !
Ich möchte mir in den nächsten 2Wochen einen neunen PC zusammenstellen, dafür habe ich mir folgende Hardware/Software ausgesucht....jetzt die Frage an die Experten unter euch....ist das alles so gut oder gibt es hier und da noch einen Tipp? Vorallem bei den Laufwerken weiß ich noch nicht was ich nehmen soll....
*Vielen Dank in Vorraus !*

*Hardware/Software:*
*Motherboard:* ASUS P6X58D Premium    (S1366)             
*CPU:* Intel Core i7 930   (S 1366)     4 x 2.8 GHz        
*CPU – Kühler:* Corsair H 70    
*Grafikkarte:* SAPPHIRE TOXIC HD5870 2GB GDDR5                        
*Netzteil:* Corsair AX750 - 750 Watt                                                       
*Arbeitsspeicher: *  Corsair 6 GB 1600 MHz    Latency 7-8-7-20     
*Festplatte:* Western Digital WD1002FAEX 1000GB           
*Laufwerke:*
  1. CD / DVD  Brenner  (LG, Samsung)  + Nero
  2. CD / DVD  Laufwerk (LG. Samsung) 
*Gehäuse:*    Corsair 600T                                               
*Bildschirm:*  Samsung SyncMaster P2450H - 24 Zoll                                      
*Tastatur:*    Logitech Illuminated Keyboard – Deutsches Layout     
*Maus:*         Logitech Optical Wheel Maus / schwarz                        
*Software:*    Windows 7 Professional 64 Bit deutsch


----------



## fuddles (15. August 2010)

Was genau möchtest du denn mit dem Rechner machen?

 Günstigeres Netzteil:  http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a546178.html, 750 Watt ist zuviel.

Als Festplatte: http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a447820.html

Die WD von dir kann mit dem Sata6 gar nix anfangen. Den Speed packt die net.
Generell würde ich bei so einem Sys eine SSD nehmen.
Den i7 werd ich auch gar net erst ausreden 

2 optische Laufwerke braucht doch niemand. Nimm nur eins, irgendwas von Sony ( Optiarc ) oder LG.


----------



## -Masterchief- (15. August 2010)

Also AMD hat schon ein bessers P/L Verhältniss  (ich hätte nie geadacht das ich sowas mal schreibe)
In letzter Zeit ist es halt so gekommen das fast nur noch AMD Konfigs gemacht werden, warum ?
Ganz einfach weil man für einen *Gamer PC* das meiste an *P/L* rausholen sollte, und AMD daher mehr geeignet ist...


----------



## Painkiller (15. August 2010)

Mich würde das Kapital interessieren, das du gedenkst auszugeben....


----------



## alex1028 (15. August 2010)

Sieht ganz gut aus Mobo würde ich das P6tv2 nehmen und eine usb3 pci karte.
Graka reicht auch eine mit 1gb 2 braucht man nicht und nimm dir lieber ne mk13 edition von edelgrafikkarten die sind um eingiges kühler.
Nezteil ist top, ein 550 würde aber auch reichen.


----------



## Marcelinho009 (15. August 2010)

Also in erster Linie ist dies ein Gaming PC....
Der Preis für das ganze ist jetzt nicht ganz ohne Spielraum , sollte aber nicht über 2.300€ liegen....
Zu SSD...die sind ganz schön teuer .....gibts nicht die was mit SATA III anfangen können......weil SSD wollte ich dann erst später nachrüsten....

Zum Prozessor: Ich weiß das AMD ein besseres P/L-Verhältniss hat .....aber ich tendieren einfach jetzt zu Intel weil wir bei uns schon 4AMD PCS haben und ich einfach mal was neues ausprobieren möchte...zudem möchte ich übertackten.....erst so auf 3,5....später mal auf 4Ghz


----------



## zøtac (15. August 2010)

Marcelinho009 schrieb:


> Also in erster Linie ist dies ein Gaming PC....


Dann würd ich eindeutig zur AM3 Konfig raten 

1055t
870ger Board
2x2GB G.Skill Eco
Antec True Power 550 Watt
GTX470 
spinPoint F3
Gehäuse nach Wahl


----------



## Marcelinho009 (15. August 2010)

zøtac schrieb:


> Dann würd ich eindeutig zur AM3 Konfig raten
> 
> 1055t
> 870ger Board
> ...





Ich hatten mich auch schoneinmal nach AM3 umgesehen und da bin ich dann auf 
*[FONT=&quot]CPU: AMD Phenom II X6 1090T   (S AM3)      6 x 3,2Ghz [/FONT]
*

*MoBO: * *Crosshair IV Formula* 


gestoßen.... WICHTIG ZuDEM IST DAS WINDOWS 7 AUF DEM MOBO LÄUFT......bei ASUS stand nur das P6X58D Premium und halt Rampage III Extreme Windows 7 ready sind..... [FONT=&quot][/FONT]


----------



## zøtac (15. August 2010)

Der 1090t ist völlig überteuert, den 1055t kannst du ohne weiteres auf 3,2GHz takten.
Und das Crosshair 4 ist zwar nen richtig geiles Board (habs selber ) aber das nützt dir nichts wenn du nicht extrem übertaktest (also unter Flüssig Stickstoff oder Trockeneis)


----------



## Painkiller (15. August 2010)

Marcelinho009 schrieb:


> Ich hatten mich auch schoneinmal nach AM3 umgesehen und da bin ich dann auf
> *[FONT=&quot]CPU: AMD Phenom II X6 1090T   (S AM3)      6 x 3,2Ghz [/FONT]
> *
> 
> ...




Das Crosshair IV ist für High-End-Freaks und OC´ler sicher interessant. Aber in einem Gaming-PC unnötig... Und den 1055T kann mal locker auf die Leistung eines 1090T bringen...


----------



## Lordac (15. August 2010)

Hallo,

wenn es unbedingt Intel sein soll, würde ich den i5-760 nehmen da das Hyperthreading eines i7 in kaum einem Spiel einen Vorteil bringt.

Aber egal ob Sockel 1156 oder 1366, man sollte sich dessen bewußt sein das beide abgelöst werden und man schon bei den günstigsten AM3-Boards sowohl USB3 als auch SATA3 bekommt, auch wenn das sicherlich kein Kaufgrund ist.

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## -Masterchief- (15. August 2010)

Wenn AM3 dann zotacs Konfig inkl. einem Mugen2 oder halt der H70 



zøtac schrieb:


> Der 1090t ist völlig überteuert, den 1055t kannst du ohne weiteres auf 3,2GHz takten.
> Und das Crosshair 4 ist zwar nen richtig geiles Board (habs selber ) aber das nützt dir nichts wenn du nicht extrem übertaktest (also unter Flüssig Stickstoff oder Trockeneis)


Den kriegst du auch ohne weiteres auf 4Ghz 
Und das mit dem C4F ist mein Reden


----------



## Marcelinho009 (15. August 2010)

Also ich glaube mit dem Netzteil das ist echt zuviel..

was ist mit dem Cougar 600GX...mir gehts halt um 80plus Gold
das von Coolermaster ist auch gut......danke für Hinweis...

zu den Laufwerken: machen 2Laufwerke den Computer langsamer ?
weil ich hatte bis jetzt auch immer 2 Laufwerke weil ich zu faul bin CD zu wechseln....


----------



## Marcelinho009 (15. August 2010)

Lordac schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wenn es unbedingt Intel sein soll, würde ich den i5-760 nehmen da das Hyperthreading eines i7 in kaum einem Spiel einen Vorteil bringt.
> 
> ...




Wann werden die abgelößt und durch was...?


----------



## zøtac (15. August 2010)

Das Cougar kannst nehmen. 
Und 2 Laufwerke verlangsamen den PC net
Edit:

1156 würd ende des Jahres gegen 1155 getauscht, 1366 nächstes Jahr gegen 1356 und 2011(2011 ist der Server-Sockel)


----------



## fuddles (15. August 2010)

> weil ich hatte bis jetzt auch immer 2 Laufwerke weil ich zu faul bin CD zu wechseln....


Der Ausfall/Defekt ( bei DVD recht oft ) eines Laufwerks erhöht sich um 50% ebenso die Geräuschkulisse.
Aber ansonsten bringen 2 Laufwerke keinen Nachteil.



Marcelinho009 schrieb:


> Wann werden die abgelößt und durch was...?



http://www.computerbase.de/news/hardware/prozessoren/intel/2010/august/neue_roadmap_sandy_bridge/


----------



## Marcelinho009 (15. August 2010)

fuddles schrieb:


> Der Ausfall/Defekt ( bei DVD recht oft ) eines Laufwerks erhöht sich um 50% ebenso die Geräuschkulisse.
> Aber ansonsten bringen 2 Laufwerke keinen Nachteil.
> 
> 
> ...




WOW ...verdammt  neue Infos....da war ich wohl nicht ganz auf der höhe....brauchen die neuen Intel-PCs aber 2011 dann keine Grafikkarte mehr ?


Ist sowas ähnliches bei AMD auch im Gange....?


----------



## Painkiller (15. August 2010)

Bei AMD kommt der Bulldozer, aber der soll auf dem AM3 laufen...


----------



## Marcelinho009 (15. August 2010)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Bei AMD kommt der Bulldozer, aber der soll auf dem AM3 laufen...



Also wenn ich das hier so alles höre dann bleib ich lieben doch bei AMD....vorallem wenn es bald neue Intelsachen gibt...dann lohnt sich das ja überhaupt nicht.....und wenn dieser "Bulldozer" auch auf AM3 läuft dann ist man ja damit ,in einer schnellen Computerwelt, "Zukunftssicher" soweit wie das halt in der PC - Welt geht.....

gut dann AMD
also lieber den T1055 und dann auch 4Ghz tackten....das gehts gut mit dem Corsair H 70 ?

und dann jetzt nen cooles MoBo...also meine Marke ist dabei an ASUS vergeben....mit ASUS bin ich bis jetzt immer gut gefahren......ich dachte da an ein 890Mobo....was ist eigentlich der Unterschied zwischen FX und GX u.s.w ?


----------



## mattinator (15. August 2010)

Marcelinho009 schrieb:


> Zu SSD...die sind ganz schön teuer .....gibts nicht die was mit SATA III anfangen können......weil SSD wollte ich dann erst später nachrüsten....



Doch, hier: Crucial RealSSD C300 128GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (CTFDDAC128MAG-1G1). Allerdings würde ich dann eher zu einer Platte mit SandForce SF-1200 Controller tendieren.
Wenn Du Shooter oder ähnliche Spiele zockst, würde ich eine andere Tastatur nehmen. Das Logitech Illuminated Keyboard ist zwar nicht schlecht, aber ein Gaming-Keyboard mit spezieller Funktion der WASD-Tasten (gleichzeitiger Anschlag) schon besser zu gebrauchen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. August 2010)

Marcelinho009 schrieb:


> WOW ...verdammt neue Infos....da war ich wohl nicht ganz auf der höhe....brauchen die neuen Intel-PCs aber 2011 dann keine Grafikkarte mehr ?
> 
> Ist sowas ähnliches bei AMD auch im Gange....?


 
Natürlich brauchst du weiterhin eine Grafikkarte, da die Grafikeinheit in der CPU nicht mal die Leistung von Onboardchipsätzen hat.

AMD wird ab 2011 mit dem Bulldozer gegen Sandy konkurrieren.



Marcelinho009 schrieb:


> und dann jetzt nen cooles MoBo...also meine Marke ist dabei an ASUS vergeben....mit ASUS bin ich bis jetzt immer gut gefahren......ich dachte da an ein 890Mobo....was ist eigentlich der Unterschied zwischen FX und GX u.s.w ?


 
Der FX chipsatz bietet mehr Lanes an, damit kannst du Crossfire mit 2x 16 Lanes machen, der GX bietet da nur 2x 8 Lanes an.
Außerdem hat der GX eine Grafikeinheit im Chipsatz, der FX nicht.


----------



## mattinator (15. August 2010)

Marcelinho009 schrieb:


> also lieber den T1055 und dann auch 4Ghz tackten....das gehts gut mit dem Corsair H 70 ?
> 
> und dann jetzt nen cooles MoBo...also meine Marke ist dabei an ASUS vergeben....mit ASUS bin ich bis jetzt immer gut gefahren......ich dachte da an ein 890Mobo....was ist eigentlich der Unterschied zwischen FX und GX u.s.w ?



Wenn Du noch etwas Zeit hast, kannst Du auch auf den 1075T BE warten (AMD Phenom II X6 1075T Black Edition, 6x 3.00GHz, boxed (HDT75ZFBGRBOX)). 890GX ist mit onboard-Grafik, 890FX der Highend-Chipsatz: AMD stellt Chipsatz-Familie 8 vor - Dominanz im Preisvergleich - amd.


----------



## Marcelinho009 (15. August 2010)

mattinator schrieb:


> Doch, hier: Crucial RealSSD C300 128GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (CTFDDAC128MAG-1G1). Allerdings würde ich dann eher zu einer Platte mit SandForce SF-1200 Controller tendieren.
> Wenn Du Shooter oder ähnliche Spiele zockst, würde ich eine andere Tastatur nehmen. Das Logitech Illuminated Keyboard ist zwar nicht schlecht, aber ein Gaming-Keyboard mit spezieller Funktion der WASD-Tasten (gleichzeitiger Anschlag) schon besser zu gebrauchen.



Also SSD ist wirklich geil aber ich nehm erst wieder eine normale Festplatte, wenns eine gibt mit SATA III oder so...ich bin offen für Ideen....

Was die Tastatur angeht...das stimmt...ich suche eigentlich eine ohne diese Notebooktasten aber ich finde einfach keine richtig coole, die mir gefällt....
Ich suche nach einer "Multimedia-Gamer-Tastatur" aber nicht die G11,G15 u.s.w von Logitech die sind mir einfach zu Monströs....


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. August 2010)

Gaming Tastaturen sind leider immere fett, weil sie so viele Extra Tasten besitzen.


----------



## Marcelinho009 (15. August 2010)

mattinator schrieb:


> Wenn Du noch etwas Zeit hast, kannst Du auch auf den 1075T BE warten (AMD Phenom II X6 1075T Black Edition, 6x 3.00GHz, boxed (HDT75ZFBGRBOX)). 890GX ist mit onboard-Grafik, 890FX der Highend-Chipsatz: AMD stellt Chipsatz-Familie 8 vor - Dominanz im Preisvergleich - amd.




Wann ist den der Releasetermin von dem 1075T ?, weil der ist bei manchen schon gelistet...
und stimmt das wenn man eine CPU mit höherem Anfangstakt nicht so hoch takten muss bis 4Ghz. das die Temperaturen dann auch nicht so hoch werden ?
Dann müsste es ja mit einem 1090T kühler sein als mit einem 1055T bei getakteten 4Ghz.....


----------



## mattinator (15. August 2010)

Lieferbarkeit 1075T: AMD-Roadmap: X6 1075 und weitere CPUs kommen - cpu, amd, athlon, phenom ii

Ein auf Niveau des 1090T übertakteter 1055T wird sicher eine größere Leistungsaufnahme haben als ein 1090T@Stock, meistens müssen dafür ja auch die Spannungen erhöht werden. Außerdem ist die Auswahl der CPU's so organisiert, dass die mit Standard-Spannung höher taktbaren auch die teueren Modelle werden.

Hast Du Dir die Logitech G19 schon mal in Natur angesehen ? Monströs ist die nicht wirklich. Gut die Breite ist durch die Makro-Tasten etwas größer, aber das ist eigentlich auch schon alles. Meine habe ich jetzt schon eine Weile und möchte sie nicht tauschen. Sieh Dir doch mal die G510 an: Logitech G510: das neue Gaming-Keyboard - Update: offizielle Vorstellung - logitech, tastatur, am besten mal im Laden auf einer "rumklappern".


----------



## XE85 (15. August 2010)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Bei AMD kommt der Bulldozer, aber der soll auf dem AM3 laufen...



es ist von AMD aber noch bestätigt worden das BD auf aktueller Sockel AM3 Hardware läuft - und so lange das nicht sicher ist sollte man es auch nicht als kaufargument angeben

mfg


----------



## Marcelinho009 (15. August 2010)

Also nach den ganzen und großartigen Tipps und meinen persönlichen Wünschen bin ich jetzt bei folgendem System angelangt mit noch einigen kleinen offenen Fragen:

*Motherboard:*  M4A89TDPRO/USB3

- Ist dieses Mobo Windows 7 ready ? 


*CPU:* AMD Phenom II X6 1090T Black Edition (6x 3,2) Boxed 

- Nehme nicht 1055T , weil ich einfach den 1090T möchte^^.....ob jetzt blad der Bulldozer rauskommt und ob der auf AM3 läuft ist mir dabei egal....ich denke mit 6x 3,2Ghz, welche ich auch 6x4Ghz übertakten möchte, komme ich noch ein paar Tage über die Runden....oder wie seht ihr das ?



*CPU – Kühler:* Corsair H 70



*Grafikkarte:* SAPPHIRE TOXIC HD5870 2GB GDDR5 PCIE

-Möchte gern eine Karte mit 2GB haben, auch wenn welche jetzt sagen das man dies nicht so brauch 


*Netzteil:* Cougar GX 600 – 600 Watt   

-Ich hoffe, das das für meine Zwecke, sonst nehme ich halt Corsair AX 750 oder ein Cougar GX 700


*Arbeitsspeicher: * Corsair 6 GB 1600 MHz    Latency 7-8-7-20 


*Festplatte:* Western Digital WD1002FAEX 1000GB 

- Diese Festplatte hat SATA III genau wie mein Mobo...also müsste das doch klappen oder ?


*Laufwerke:*
  1. CD / DVD  Brenner  (LG, Samsung)  + Nero
  2. CD / DVD  Laufwerk (LG. Samsung)
- Ich bleibe bei 2 Laufwerken, ich würde mich über Produktideen freuen.....


*Gehäuse:*    Corsair 600T 

-Cooles Gehäuse......


*Bildschirm:* Samsung SyncMaster P2450H - 24 Zoll  

- Müsste eigentlich auch ein guter sein....?


*Tastatur:*    Logitech Media Keyboard 600 – deutsches Layout
- Ich hab mich um entschieden von der Illiuminated weg zu dieser, weil ich doch nicht diese  Notebooktasten haben möchte....diese ganzen Logitech-Gamer-Tastaturen - da steh ich nicht besonders drauf....



*Maus:*         Logitech Optical Wheel Maus / schwarz  

- Setze nicht so viel Wert auf eine Maus......


*Software:*    Windows 7 Professional 32/64 Bit deutsch    

- Ich möchte gerne 64Bit nehmen.....werden in Zukunft auch die Spiele darunter laufen ?


----------



## der_knoben (15. August 2010)

MB: Nimme eines mit 870 Chipsatz. Beim dem 890GX hast du eine onboard Graka, die du eh nicht nutzen wirst. bspw.: GA-870A-UD3, M4A87TD/USB3, AsRock 870 Extreme3, MSI 870A-G54.
CPU: Hätte ich auch so gemacht.
CPU Kühler: Günstig wäre ein Scythe Mugen 2, und leise ist der auch.
Graka: Wenn du nicht gerade HD-Mods oder Downsampling in Spielen nutzen willst oder mit Auflösung jenseits von 1920x1200 spielst, dann brauchst du keine 2GB RAM. In den Bereichen, wo die 2GB anfangen Sinn zu haben, da schafft die Graka gar nicht mehr, ausreichend Bilder zu berechnen, um es flüssig darzustellen.
NT: Kannst du nehmen.
RAM: Keine 6GB Kits. Da AMD auf Dual-Channel setzt, reicht ein 4GB Kit mit 1333MHz CL7 oder, da du übertakten willst, 1600MHz CL7/CL9.
Festplatte: SATAIII ist abwärtskompatibel. Von daher tuts auch eine SATAII Festplatte. Zu mal eine SATAII HDD es nicht mal schafft, die SATAII Geschwindigkeit auszunutzen. Würde dir übrigens noch eine 2. nur fürs System empfehlen. Z.B. Samsung SpinPoint F3 500GB.
Software: Win 7 64bit ist schon richtig. Aber die Pro Version wirst du, denk ich, nicht brauchen. Da reicht auch eine Home Premium.


----------



## fuddles (15. August 2010)

Die Sachen wo du eh "möchtest" brauchst ja nicht fragen wenn keine Kritik haben willst.

Das Board ist natürlich Win 7 Ready ist erst paar Monate auf dem Markt.
Ein 600 Watt Netzteil reicht dicke, auch für 2 Grafikkarten

@Knoben
Das Board ist ein 890FX.


----------



## der_knoben (15. August 2010)

Huch, naja, aber auch ein 890FX braucht man nicht, da ich 1. CF/SLI und 2. PhysX extra Karte für wenig sinnvoll heiße. 
PhysX konnte ich mir ja nun mal selbst schon ein paar Mal anschauen - letzte erst bei Mafia 2 Demo - und für die benötigte Leistung einfach zu wenig Effekt.


----------



## Marcelinho009 (15. August 2010)

der_knoben schrieb:


> MB: Nimme eines mit 870 Chipsatz. Beim dem 890GX hast du eine onboard Graka, die du eh nicht nutzen wirst. bspw.: GA-870A-UD3, M4A87TD/USB3, AsRock 870 Extreme3, MSI 870A-G54.
> CPU: Hätte ich auch so gemacht.
> CPU Kühler: Günstig wäre ein Scythe Mugen 2, und leise ist der auch.
> Graka: Wenn du nicht gerade HD-Mods oder Downsampling in Spielen nutzen willst oder mit Auflösung jenseits von 1920x1200 spielst, dann brauchst du keine 2GB RAM. In den Bereichen, wo die 2GB anfangen Sinn zu haben, da schafft die Graka gar nicht mehr, ausreichend Bilder zu berechnen, um es flüssig darzustellen.
> ...



Also meinste man braucht keine 2GB....ich bin da nur drauf gekommen, weil ich GTA 4 habe und das Spiel i-wie immer Speicher haben will.....

Das mit dem Arbeitsspeicher habe ich noch nicht geändert, stimmt aber mit AMD und DC.....  [FONT=&quot]geht den dieser Speicher ? : Corsair 4 GB 1600 MHz    Latency 7-7-7-20    (CMG4GX3M2B1600C7)

Bei den Festplatten, das habe ich noch nicht ganz verstanden.....willst du sagen das dieses SATA III nicht klappen wird ?
[/FONT]


----------



## -Masterchief- (15. August 2010)

Windows 7 ready ? wtf 
Fast so wie Enermax behauptet ihr Revolution 85+ wäre DX11 tauglich


----------



## der_knoben (16. August 2010)

Ich würde übrigens meine Ansprüche an die Grafikkarte nicht auf GTAIV eichen. Das ist einfach nur Mist. Kein AA und auch sonst resourcen fressend ohne Ende. DAs läuft ja nicht mal auf einer HD489ß flüssig, auch wenn noch genug Speicher übrig ist. Das Spiel braucht einfach unendlich CPU Power.
Bei der Graka bin ich schon der Meinung, dass die 1GB reichen.


----------



## Neodrym (16. August 2010)

Sehr merkwürdig .. der TE hat eigentlich ein sehr schönes System gebaut/rausgesucht .. und ihr diskutiert 3 weitere Seiten lang was hier und da bis zu 5FPS mehr bringen würde etc. 

@TE .. KAUF deine Zusammenstellung die du auf Seite 1 gezeigt hast und sei froh!


----------



## Painkiller (16. August 2010)

Neodrym schrieb:


> Sehr merkwürdig .. der TE hat eigentlich ein sehr schönes System gebaut/rausgesucht .. und ihr diskutiert 3 weitere Seiten lang was hier und da bis zu 5FPS mehr bringen würde etc.
> 
> @TE .. KAUF deine Zusammenstellung die du auf Seite 1 gezeigt hast und sei froh!




Es geht nicht darum, ob das System "schön" ist oder nicht 

Warum soll er für 5FPS mehr (Intel) 300€ mehr ausgeben?
Wenn er für 300€ weniger ein AMD-System bekommt, mit dem er P/L-Technisch einfach besser dran ist? 

Ein i7 nur für Gaming ist total überzüchtet...
Das is wie ein Porsche für die 30er-Zone....


----------



## Marcelinho009 (16. August 2010)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Es geht nicht darum, ob das System "schön" ist oder nicht
> 
> Warum soll er für 5FPS mehr (Intel) 300€ mehr ausgeben?
> Wenn er für 300€ weniger ein AMD-System bekommt, mit dem er P/L-Technisch einfach besser dran ist?
> ...




Und 5FPS Unterschied merkt man überhaupt nicht ?


----------



## zøtac (16. August 2010)

Marcelinho009 schrieb:


> Und 5FPS Unterschied merkt man überhaupt nicht ?


Nein, nicht wirklich


----------



## der_knoben (16. August 2010)

Wenn du sie anfängst zu merken, dann ist das Spiel eh nicht mehr flüssig.


----------



## Marcelinho009 (16. August 2010)

der_knoben schrieb:


> Wenn du sie anfängst zu merken, dann ist das Spiel eh nicht mehr flüssig.



Was man bei meinem System eh nicht vorkommt oder?


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. August 2010)

Nö, so oder so nicht.
Wenn du in Bereiche kommst, wos ruckelt und man auf die 5 Frames angewiesen ist, bringen die 5 Frames dann aber nichts mehr.


----------

